# New macro lens



## kinghen (Jun 3, 2011)

I just bought a Nikon 105/2.8 macro!!! Did I say I am happy! Now I just need to start taking photos and improving. I have a question what type of tripod is a good one and also is a focusing rail a good investment? Hope to start post in a bit.
Thanks in advance,
Henry


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 3, 2011)

The VR? Its a great lens. Hell, the D is a great lens.


----------



## kinghen (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes it's the VR.


----------



## ChrisA (Jun 3, 2011)

Get a tripod that can has a removable centre column.  (Something you can get that goes low to the ground).

I'd recommend the velbon super-mag slider as the focusing rail (retails in UK for about £80).  I did have a cheap chineese one - but they're just not up to it.

It's sturdy - fine adjustment and four way adjustable.

Mine looks like this...


----------



## jaharris1001 (Jun 3, 2011)

Henry, macro is quite an addicting genre  
regarding a tripod,, in my experience a tripod only gets in the way when chasing live insects, its cumbersome and youre more likely to scare your subjects away as you come forward with a tripod and fiddle with it to get the right height and adjustments, therefore I NEVER use a tripod when chasing live insects, youve got to be quick alot of times and again you dont want to scare your subjects away,, hand holding is the only way to fly when chasing live subjects,, now you may decide to do other things in your macro venture, a tripod is a tool that you should NOT skimp on, buying a good one is highly advised, I DO use a tripod when I do my landscape works, I own a Manfroto and its worth every penny, there are many brands and styles available online with the composite being the lightest and now days seemingly the most popular, you can spend ALOT of money on a decent tripod but if you take care of it it should last you MANY years. A decent ball head is another major investment,, again, for macro work I would suggest you try to get by without using one, if you struggle with stability you may look into a Monopod to assist you in the macro world,, good luck !!


----------



## Markw (Jun 3, 2011)

I have never used a tripod for macro work in the field. It is EXTREMELY cumbersome, as has been said. Think about it..go outside and get about 12" close to a fly and wave your arms about slowly between the two of you. See how long it stays there. It wouldnt stay long at all. That being said, it's quite fun to take macro videos, I've posted 3-4 on here I have made, and that is where a tripod comes in real handy. Especially one with a removable center column, like has been said. The ones that have the column that extend out the side are just pointless for Macro because the extra extension gives way to some pretty intense wobble. You have a camera, and an amazing macro lens. Just go run about and play with it. Get a good tripod, a Manfrotto would be ideal for most cases, and don't be shocked by the price tag. It will litterally last you the remainder of your life if you treat it well. Hell, even if you don't treat it all that well probably. It's well worth the investment. These two purchases don't necessarily couple together.

Mark


----------



## kinghen (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the answers! I am going to try to shot free hand and see how it comes out! I just have to practice at it. I still want to buy a tripod for other things and I have looked at them and they can get very pricey to say the least so my search will continue. Again thank you all for the replies!
,Henry


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 4, 2011)

That's indeed a nice piece of glass you have. Nikon recommends turning the VR off The closer you get to 1:1 because it can cause minor blur in you images.


----------



## jauburn (Jun 11, 2011)

That's a great lens. I had the non VR 100.


----------



## clarbin (Jun 11, 2011)

I've got 105 as well. Very nice lens!


----------

